# How many pics.



## pondman (Jul 8, 2017)

How many pics can be loaded in the media section as a member. I can only download a handful on the new site as opposed to the many allowed on the old one.


----------



## pondman (Jul 8, 2017)

I should have said as a contributor rather than a member


----------

